# 120 Gallon planted Dutch Video



## plantbrain (May 12, 2010)

This is my 120 Gallon tank I redid about 3 months ago. It's a high light stem plant dutch style tank. Lots of rare species, and I enjoy trying out various species and moving them around to see where they best are suited and what color contrast I like.

[video=youtube;EvYlESwupBU]http://youtu.be/EvYlESwupBU[&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

That is stunning! Especially liked how you 'scaped it for a short-side viewing. Tell us more about the workings of your system!


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

absolutely gorgeous, well done.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Great to see this tank is still up and running! Your aquascaping skills are amazing, I have been waiting for an update!

Here is the previous thread for this amazing tank for anyone who is interested: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/120-gallon-dutch-planted-something-another-21746/


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Tom for posting here. The new scape looks fantastic. There are definitely more dimensions to it. Have you learned anything new from how this one differs from the last?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow. Much Depth. Very health. So clean. Do want.

That aside, I love the new scape! There is so much depth in this tank, and it's spotless! Totally jealous :'0


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Amazing, one of those videos you don't even need audio on to enjoy! Makes me want to setup the 50g as planted but I couldn't make mine look half as good as that!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

kacairns said:


> Amazing, one of those videos you don't even need audio on to enjoy! Makes me want to setup the 50g as planted but I couldn't make mine look half as good as that!


That's what I like to see, vids and pics of planted tanks inspiring others to try it. Takes practice and a bit of work but you can get a great looking tank going.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Tom Barr? Wow, awesome vid from a master. I think mine's pretty good but that is ridiculous. All it needs is a model train setup built around it, that would be cool. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plantbrain (May 12, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Thanks Tom for posting here. The new scape looks fantastic. There are definitely more dimensions to it. Have you learned anything new from how this one differs from the last?


Yes, a fair amount.
I modified the overflow to reduce both noise and degassing.
This was done before the new hardscape was done.

Attaching moss, mostly the Ricciacardia, I wedge it into cracks, I do not tie it down with string, this works much better.

I used different bulbs the last 3 weeks now and the reds have come out even more and it's not reflected color either, they are really redder now.

I also made better use of shape of tank and had a chance to redo the color scheme and remove some weedy PITA plants, mostly the L. red pantanal. 
I have tried a few new species and ones I'd had and liked before, but eventually had trouble with scaping. 
Scaping vs merely growing are two very different goals and criteria. If you can scape well with a plant, then you have full mastery over it.
If not, well, you still are just a grower.

Each plant has it's own nuances when placing it or trimming it etc that shows it off at the optimal level.
I wanted to reduce the labor some in the newest tank, which I did and try out new plants that I can still sell for good $.


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

can u tell me what light bulbs you are using and where to buy those? thanks Tom.


----------

